# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Neisseria spp. i streptococcus orale w jamie ustnej

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Zrobiłam badanie mykologiczne ponieważ podejrzewałam grzybice jamy ustnej. Płukanki ziołowe i nystatyna nie przyniosły wielkiej zmiany, jednak po ok tygodniu już nie odczuwam dolegliwości poza białawym, delikatnym nalotem na języku. lekarz pierwszego kontaktu nie widział w tym nic niepokojącego, tłumacząc mi że, że to normalne zjawisko. Po leczeniu rożnymi specyfikami Pani doktor skierowała mnie na wymaz. Oto wynik:

Po 48 h inkubacji wyhodowano Neisseria sp. i Streptococcus orale stanowiące florę fizjologiczną.

Może ktoś zinterpretować ten wynik?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w badaniu wyszły bakterie które normalnie występują w jamie ustnej i stanowią jej florę fizjologiczną,
nadmierny ich rozrost oczywiście byłby niekorzystny ale w takim przypadku nie ma powodu do obaw,
ew. prosze dokładniej czyścić język przy myciu zębów i to tyle

pozdrawiam

----------

